# Dudamel: Let the Children Play



## Orange Soda King

But seriously... :lol: Has anyone seen this movie? It really made me think about why I love music and what I'd like to do with it. For so long, I loved how music impacted ME and I loved how it made ME feel, and what I could do with music, MY improving abilities, etc... But now, more than ever, I want to share it with others!

Anyone else seen it? Your thoughts? Please discuss.


----------



## mamascarlatti

This is the REALLY awesome dude, the one who started it all:










BTW haven't seen the movie but it sounds interesting.


----------



## PhillipPark

Orange Soda King said:


> For so long, I loved how music impacted ME and I loved how it made ME feel, and what I could do with music, MY improving abilities, etc... But now, more than ever, I want to share it with others!


I have yet to see the movie (but will probably purchase DVD once it is out). In regards to the quoted: I had a similar revelation a little while ago (which caused me to change my life's direction). I was very much into media composition, but felt that that I wasn't contributing as much to music as I was taking from it (composing in existing styles, as well as one of my main motivations being that commercial composition has potential to be one of the most lucrative gigs involving composition).

Realizing that I wanted to be more of a contributor: I've pivoted from the direction of media composition and work almost exclusively on concert works now. As well as this, I am studying to become a professor of music. I want to inspire people!


----------



## Kathy

I saw the movie and loved it It needs to be sent to my eight year old daughter's principal.. She has okayed cutting the music time from once a week to once every two weeks... I'm very upset about it. First they required uniforms... Last year they wanted to remove music all together from this public elementary school. Now we get half the time for the kids... The parents have to come up with the money. So much for no child left behind... at least in music.


----------

